# I think I might be ready



## stabow (Sep 5, 2016)

5 shot group from 40 yards, the flyer was the fifth shot. Was using Hornady 225 gr FTX amo.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 5, 2016)

you should be ready!


----------



## rosewood (Sep 12, 2016)

Assuming that is a .45 colt?  Nice group.


----------



## stabow (Sep 12, 2016)

44 mag 225 gr


----------



## nkbigdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Well Done!!


----------



## rosewood (Sep 13, 2016)

stabow said:


> 44 mag 225 gr



I know better than assuming.....


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 19, 2016)

even with the flyer that's a fantastic group


----------

